# 85 300zx 2+2 runs great to 2300 rpm.....then



## jay82z28 (Mar 21, 2011)

not sure what else to say exactly...but I will try to detail it further...the car runs good at idle, and smooth as can be until precisely 2300 rpm's is reached....then it start breaking down, almost like it has a rev limiter on it, loses all power, dies out until you get is back under the 2300 rpm level.....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

then???? We need more details.


----------



## jay82z28 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok, edited the post....thanks for any help...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Did you do anything to your Z before the problem occurred? 

Also try this link out and tell us what code you got?

http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/84209-ecu-how-read-diagnose-z31-codes.html


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

sounds like a typical case of a bad MAF sensor. Buy a new one (or get one from a scrapyard / junkyard) and replace. Then reset your ECU. It should fix your problem. Basically, on Nissans, 2300 rpms is when the ECU begins to use the signal from the MAF. If your MAF is bad, the ECU has no signal (or a reliable signal) to base its fuel mapping off.


----------

